# Bivy Camp Opinions



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm trying to decide what's better for a 4-day backpack hunt, a tent (5 lbs.) or lightweight shelter (2 lbs.). The tent is heavier and bigger but provides a lot of ventilation for those warm August nights and has mesh to keep out the bugs. The shelter is a lot smaller and lighter but looks like it will block the breeze and provide no refuge from mosquitoes. Any first hand experience that would help me figure this out?


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

IMO if you are true bivvy hunting, and not spike camp you want UL. That said, there are a lot of UL 'tent' options available. If you are hiking all day moving locations, you'll want something light that sets up fast. 

That said, the most important thing is sleeping comfortably. You don't want to fall asleep while glassing and miss the buck\bull of a lifetime because you didn't sleep the night before. Being sleepy can cause you to miss that shot, or make a foolish mistake because you're not thinking clearly. If you need a tent to feel comfortable at night, then go with a tent and find elsewhere to shave some pounds. There are a lot of UL "tent" options out there. (ie TarpTent, BA Fly Creek 1) 

What is your budget? Will this be an August\Early September only tent? Will you use it in the winter? All these things can play a big factor in your decision.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

This will be an archery hunt (August/September) and the weight can be split up between 2 people, but I also camp quite a bit and really need to trade out my crappy old tents. Half the time I sleep in a hammock as well, so that's another option, but a tent with a vestibule sounds really nice when you have gear to keep dry. 

My budget is pretty slim. I've been looking at the Mountainsmith 2P Mountain Shelter or the Mountainsmith Celestial (Morrison) 2P tent. Both are right around $130.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I highly recommend the tent for that time of year. I've spent a number of nights on the bivy in mid Aug. and you are up all night swatting deer flies and mosquitos away. Once things freeze at night in Sept the bivy is the way to go.

Check KSL classifieds for tents. There are often amazing deals on tents that virtually have never been used.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Another win for the Clarks hammock. bug free, water free, hard ground free, mobile option with a rain fly for dry space.


----------



## GPH (Jul 13, 2013)

Check this site out http://www.milesgear.com/UberBivy.html during the bow hunt in the uintas I use two of them one for gear. If you find yourself above tree line which leaves a hammock useless. A couple of rough nights waiting for the right wind above tree while staying dry is priceless


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

GPH, i like that UberBivy. If I only had money for one, would there be enough space for me and my gear?


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

If the bivy doesn't have room for gear a small tarp or nice garbage sack would take care of you.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas, guys. I'm still trying to decide which route to go with. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I've always wanted one of those kifaru tipis. Out of my price range but I think even with the woodstove a two man is only 5 lbs.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

GPH;1231018If you find yourself above tree line which leaves a hammock useless. A couple of rough nights waiting for the right wind above tree while staying dry is priceless[/quote said:


> False
> The Clark can be set up on the ground just like a tent
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Maybe another option:

http://www.rutalocura.com/products.html

These are made locally.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm going hammock this year. Got one with bug netting and will be packing a tarp as well. If need be I can set it up on the ground but I don't see myself staying above treeline. 
Going to test it out next weekend and get it squared away.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I've used a fly tent and wrapped up in it to keep the bugs out. 
I like this orange 2 lb. tent that has no poles, it uses trekking poles. 
It works well in the wind but not too well in snow. I add it come down in about 3" of snow and it has taken on some water in heavy rains.
If your doing some scouting trips, you could carry in your 5 lb. tent and wrap it in a small tarp or garbage bags a week or two before your hunt. Then make a return trip after the hunt to get it out if needed. Just suspend it with rope to keep the critters out.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the opinions, guys. I just bought a simple little Mountainsmith Celestial 2P. $104 to my door from Sierra Trading Post. I'm actually gone use it more for base camp than anything with the option of backpacking with it if I wanted to. I think I'll stick to the hammock and tarp for now, which will cut some weight and give me a lot more space in my pack. Not finding trees is not an issue where I hunt even when I'm on the tippy tops. The only issue I will face now is bugs. I may have to upgrade to a hammock with a bug net 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> I've used a fly tent and wrapped up in it to keep the bugs out.
> I like this orange 2 lb. tent that has no poles, it uses trekking poles.
> It works well in the wind but not too well in snow. I add it come down in about 3" of snow and it has taken on some water in heavy rains.
> If your doing some scouting trips, you could carry in your 5 lb. tent and wrap it in a small tarp or garbage bags a week or two before your hunt. Then make a return trip after the hunt to get it out if needed. Just suspend it with rope to keep the critters out.


I have one of those trekking pole tents too. I bought it to use (try out) on an 11-day, 120-mile hike in the Wind Rivers and it performed OK the few times I had it up. I prefer to just lay on the ground with out a tent if it's now raining or snowing. It's a single wall tent. I'm not a big fan of single-wall tents. Used this thing on some archery elk hunts and it was a leaker like you said. I don't use the thing anymore.



Good luck with your new tent polarbear.

.


----------

